# Any experiences with a sybian?



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

So, it'll be our 30th marriage anniversary in about a month. I was thinking of getting my wife a present to celebrate.

I learnt about the sybian a couple of years ago. The main thing stopping me from buying or renting one was the price. 

I've been reading up on some reviews and they tend to be pretty mixed. Some say that they cum 20 times. Others say that it hurts or that it doesn't stimulate the right places.

So any experiences with a sybian?

Or can you recommend some cheaper alternatives?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Not all vaginas are created equal. 

Some chicks wont be able to handle the intensity, but Id guess as a general rule of thumb is that every girl would love those things... Then again, comfort and trust are needed to get your wife arroused, so if you walk into the bedroom with this huge black saddle looking thing, she might get scared...


Id highly suggest you go with a magic wand. It runs for about $100, and according to my sources, the greatest vibrator on the planet. At the very least, google it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well I learned something new today... sybian.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Or the magic wand with this ... like a sybian

Liberator Axis Hitachi


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

I did think that the sybian was overpriced.



> Id highly suggest you go with a magic wand. It runs for about $100, and according to my sources, the greatest vibrator on the planet. At the very least, google it.


I'll definitely have a look for a magic wand. Although, for $100, I could just rent a sybian.



> sybian looks way too big and awkward IMO
> 
> go for the hitachi magic wand (or a wahl, for 1/3 the price) combined with either:
> Ophoria Beyond No.3
> ...


I'll check out all 3. You know your sex toys.

The thing is, part of the appeal of the sybian is the "cowgirl riding a saddle" look. Some websites recommend using a pillow instead. Sounds good?



> best get some earplugs too


Or a gag.



> Liberator Axis Hitachi


Looks good.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

If she cried before when you gave her a dildo and is as sexually shy as your other thread suggested, then a sybian will likely have her run screaming for the hills.

I think I'd rather have a Caribbean cruise with some good old-fashioned, passionate lovemaking.


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> If she cried before when you gave her a dildo and is as sexually shy as your other thread suggested, then a sybian will likely have her run screaming for the hills.


She's okay with sex toys now. It's something that she eased into.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I would hold off on the vibrator is your wife is shy. 

Why not just offer her what she really wants-you and your great parts?

I doubt she is truly okay is sex toys. She just got into it because you were pressuring her. 

No sex toy can replace my man. Our sex life is hot enough, without bring toys into bed.


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

stritle said:


> i was meaning the earplugs for you, but if you want to be gagged, by all means do lol.
> 
> wife also has another bff. jimmyjane form 2. odd looking thing but dual motors and seems to do its job well.
> 
> and RENT a sybian????!!! ewww.


The gag is for her. And maybe a blindfold too. Some handcuffs. Bring in the floor mirror. Lingerie. A feather. Melting wax. Set the video camera up. Get the paddle out...Ahem sorry.

Jimmyjane form 2? Looks like a giant pink tooth.

You can rent a sybian. Yep. Just use a condom.

There's swinger's and BDSM club about an hour away from where I live. Apparently, as long as you pay the entry fee, you can use their sybian as much as you want. No way would I be able to get my wife over there.


----------



## LBG (Nov 22, 2011)

Condom or not I'd never use a rented sex toy! That's gross! Instead opt for the Endless Pleasure vibrator. It's on the pricey side but oh so worth it. I've got several toys and we always go with this one cause it gets the job done very well! Hubby's spent a lot of time overseas and I never get tired of this one. It thrusts on its own and all, just lay back and enjoy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

LBG said:


> Condom or not I'd never use a rented sex toy! That's gross! Instead opt for the Endless Pleasure vibrator. It's on the pricey side but oh so worth it. I've got several toys and we always go with this one cause it gets the job done very well! Hubby's spent a lot of time overseas and I never get tired of this one. It thrusts on its own and all, just lay back and enjoy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks interesting. Actually, it looks like the head of a worm popping out of some surface soil.

There's one device that I don't know the name of. The main body is a large plastic/metallic box. A small pole protrudes out of the box and you attach a dildo onto the end of it. The pole extends and retracts, making a thrusting motion.

Nice.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd love to buy my wife one but haven't brought myself to get off that much for it yet.


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Star said:


> Seriously, I'd give this one a miss as in your other thread you mention she cried when you brought her a dildo, what on earth do you think giving her a sybian would do?
> 
> I'm not sure how you are gonna get her to do any of the above, (gag, floor mirror, video camera) when she appears to be too shy to even straddle your face while you give her oral  I'd work on getting the basics covered before bringing any of this stuff in if I were you.


She likes using props and toys now. We've been in a relationship for 35 years now and it took around 20 years before she became more open to this sort of stuff.

The dildo thing happened a year after we married. Long gone.



Stonewall said:


> I'd love to buy my wife one but haven't brought myself to get off that much for it yet.


Actually, I was thinking of building one. Much cheaper. 

On the other hand, I haven't worked in engineering for a couple of years now. If I mess up there will be a huge mess. Probably bloody.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Is Sybia even a real country? I've never met a Sybian...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> Is Sybia even a real country? I've never met a Sybian...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sybia is located just next to Lithuania.


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

On renting a Sybian it is better to find out if it works for both of you rather than spending the money if it's going to sit around like a treadmill or breadmaker. You keep all the dildos they send you with the machine if you return it so it's safe. 
As a woman I can say the Sybian is very intense and feels impersonal. It is not for a beginner. I think it would be a great addition for a couple where the man is impotent. He can hold her in his arms while she rides it and has an orgasm.


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Debbie Roxs said:


> On renting a Sybian it is better to find out if it works for both of you rather than spending the money if it's going to sit around like a treadmill or breadmaker. You keep all the dildos they send you with the machine if you return it so it's safe.
> As a woman I can say the Sybian is very intense and feels impersonal. It is not for a beginner. I think it would be a great addition for a couple where the man is impotent. He can hold her in his arms while she rides it and has an orgasm.


Thanks.

I'll definitely rent one. 

I'm sort of OCD, so this is going to bug me forever if I don't.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually, I was thinking of building one. Much cheaper. 

Ouch! I have this visual of Tim Allen with his power tools!


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> Actually, I was thinking of building one. Much cheaper.
> 
> Ouch! I have this visual of Tim Allen with his power tools!


I could see myself waving around an 13 inch vibrator.

*"It's tool time!"*


----------



## duckfeet (Jan 7, 2012)

stritle said:


> sybian looks way too big and awkward IMO
> 
> go for the hitachi magic wand (or a wahl, for 1/3 the price) combined with either:
> Ophoria Beyond No.3
> ...


wow, I am really out of the sex toy loop, you said wahl and I thought hair clippers....that was an interesting thought.


----------



## Thruhellandback (Jan 8, 2012)

oK that Sybian does not do anything for me. it's rather odd.

We really enjoy Lelo's new little hand held vibrator. He loves to "administer" it to me because it has a huge variety of settings that go from relaxing to OTT. He loves seeing the range of reactions. Lelo's device is also very friendly and feminine looking. It's uber soft and not intimidating to use. From time to time it's just fun. 

Remember it won't fix anything. Any toy should be an addition to whatever good things you're both doing. She must feel like you think it's all about her otherwise she'll feel used and icky and she'll never warm up to the idea of a toy in bed.


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Thruhellandback said:


> oK that Sybian does not do anything for me. it's rather odd.
> 
> We really enjoy Lelo's new little hand held vibrator. He loves to "administer" it to me because it has a huge variety of settings that go from relaxing to OTT. He loves seeing the range of reactions. Lelo's device is also very friendly and feminine looking. It's uber soft and not intimidating to use. From time to time it's just fun.
> 
> Remember it won't fix anything. Any toy should be an addition to whatever good things you're both doing. She must feel like you think it's all about her otherwise she'll feel used and icky and she'll never warm up to the idea of a toy in bed.


That's the big appeal for me. You just sit there and focus all your attention on your spouse while she is in her deepest moments of pleasure. And maybe help her out a bit.

There is nothing hotter than an O face IMO.

I'll check out your recommendation. So many choices.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> Not all vaginas are created equal.
> 
> Some chicks wont be able to handle the intensity, but Id guess as a general rule of thumb is that every girl would love those things... Then again, comfort and trust are needed to get your wife arroused, so if you walk into the bedroom with this huge black saddle looking thing, she might get scared...
> 
> ...


We've tried many the Wild G is by far her favorite most powerful orgasms she's ever had, but she still prefers me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> If she cried before when you gave her a dildo and is as sexually shy as your other thread suggested, then a sybian will likely have her run screaming for the hills.
> 
> I think I'd rather have a Caribbean cruise with some good old-fashioned, passionate lovemaking.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

We are going on a western carribean cruise in March!! There is nothing better!! Making love on a carribean cruise is like no other place...Sometimes you can even find a more private place in the ocean


----------



## SybianCouple (Nov 9, 2017)

We are in our 50s and use the sybian 3-4 times per week. Beth rides for about 30-40 minutes with me sitting on the stool provided, with us kissing deeply and fondling. After she has many intense multiple orgasms we move to the bed for a nice long session of sex. We have been using the sybian for about 10 yrs now and we find it as an incredible toy for enhancing our sex lives. Beth is now always extensively multiple orgasmic both with and without the sybian. Using it as a prelude to sex, allowing her several preliminary warm up orgasms allows us a more full sex life.


----------

